# chlorine / chloramine filters



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, what is a good place local or online to get a good 2 or 3 stage water filter to remove chlorine/chloramine?


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been reading some posts about thefilterguys, does anyone have any experiance with them?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A standard cannister style water filter, with a carbon element will remove chlorine. They are available at HD, CTC and hardware stores.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We stock the AquaFX Chloramine Blaster Carbon cartridges.

We use 2 of them in our RO/DI system.

http://www.canadacorals.com/products/aquafx-chloramine-blaster-carbon-filter-cartridge


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks for your help guys. See now that's my problem this is for a Cichlid rack and don't want the RO, and all the units that I have seen at HD and such don't have chloramine filters.

Which brings me to another question. How much of a choloromine issue do we have in Peel?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you are worried about chlorine and chloramine why not just use prime it removes both, 1 ml will do 10 gallons of water.


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm think about setting up a AWC system, I know I can still do it with a doser and a reservoir, but was just looking at all my options


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

aspiro said:


> I'm think about setting up a AWC system, I know I can still do it with a doser and a reservoir, but was just looking at all my options


I did this a few months back, with the following unit I had kicking around:

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/2-stage-lcv-water-filtration-system-lead-cyst-vocs/984028

Replaced the cartridges it came with, with chloramine blocks. Added a ball valve to the output side to reduce flow, and put some drippers on the end.


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

great thanks. Do you buy the chloramine blocks at HD too?

How are you liking your setup?


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

aspiro said:


> great thanks. Do you buy the chloramine blocks at HD too?
> 
> How are you liking your setup?


I had a BRS order going anyways so I grabbed a couple of their chlorine blocks, they were cheaper than the pentex and were also in stock.

The ones CanadaCorals uses are probably the way to go. Wish I had known that sooner. 

I absolutely love the setup, has reduced maintenance SO much. It looks like my tap puts out a pretty low volume of chloramine as well, so the blocks are lasting way longer than I thought they would.

couple of things that I learned and fixed after:

1. Mix hot and cold water if you can, your heaters will run less and the volume on the hot water tank will be minimal anyways unless you are dripping hundreds of gallons a day

2. use SS braided lines from the water main into your splitter/filter housings. Nothing quite like getting a panicked phone call, "water is gushing from the ceiling!!!"


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

We just got a bulk carbon in, specifically for the removal of chloramines. http://www.bigreefdepot.com/rodi-chloramine-carbon-p/bsu1101.htm (we'll get the images up soon!)


----------

